# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  كتاب الدورة المصغره بتويتر لشرح اهم ادوات البيع والشراء بالاسهم  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بأول موضوع لي بين احبتي وأساتذتي في المتداول العربي 
احب ان أهدي لكم هذا الكتاب وهو عباره عن دورة مصغره للاسهم السعوديه كنت عملتها بتويتر على شكل تغريدات 
وتم جمعها ووضعها مع التطبيقات بكتاب الكتروني ليسهل الرجوع لها    
والحقيقة ان هذه الادوات يمكن تطبيقها على اي سوق اخر فهي ليست حكرا ابدا على السوق السعودي 
وقد استخدمت بالشرح للدورة برنامج تكرتشارت ترند 
وهو برنامج يتمتع بالعديد من الميزات 
من اهمها دعمه اللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه 
سهولة تحديث البيانات اليوميه واللحظيه 
وقيمة اشتراكه المنخفضه المتاحه للجميع 
وغير ذلك من الميزات التي تجدونها بين طيات الكتاب 
علما ان محتوى الكتاب هو للمبتدئين وليست الخطوه النهائيه لتعلم التحليل الفني 
بل اداة مساعده للدخول لهذا العلم والفن بشكل ميسر 
اتمنى ان يجد فيه القارىء الكريم الفائده والمتعه معا 
والا ينسانا من دعوة بظهر الغيب  
علما انه لن يكون الملف الاخير الذي ساقدمه لكم باذن الله  
كذلك اشكر المتداول العربي على دعوتي وتشريفي بالتواجد بينكم

----------


## xd99

شكرا جزيل لك اخي الكريم و اتمنى من الجميع قرائة الكتاب فهو مفيد جدا  :Drive1:

----------


## u.u.u.2020



----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب بسام .. 
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميـــــــــر

----------


## بسام العبيد

> شكرا جزيل لك اخي الكريم و اتمنى من الجميع قرائة الكتاب فهو مفيد جدا

 اهلا وسهلا فيك نورت

----------


## بسام العبيد

> 

 لاشكر على واجب حياك

----------


## بسام العبيد

> جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب بسام .. 
> تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميـــــــــر

 حياك الله د أحمد نورت الموضوع وصاحبه

----------


## ابو فيصل2002

بارك الله فيك إستاذنا كتاب قيم و مفيد

----------


## بسام العبيد

> بارك الله فيك إستاذنا كتاب قيم و مفيد

 وفيك بارك ابوفيصل ...اسال الله ان ينفع به

----------


## أبومقبل

كتاب سهل ومبسط ... ويعتبر مفتاح للتعامل مع السوق . 
لا غنى للمبتدىء عنه . 
استفدت ولا أزال أستفيد منه مع دعائي لمن كتبها بالخير والبركة كلما ارجع لقراءته .

----------


## بسام العبيد

> كتاب سهل ومبسط ... ويعتبر مفتاح للتعامل مع السوق . 
> لا غنى للمبتدىء عنه . 
> استفدت ولا أزال أستفيد منه مع دعائي لمن كتبها بالخير والبركة كلما ارجع لقراءته .

 
جزاك الله كل خير ابومقبل ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## النـــــــور

الدورة جدا رائعة للمبتدئيين يعطيك العافيه  
تحياتي,,,

----------


## ياسر باصرة

شاكر لك ومقدر اخوي بسام ..
باذن الله ساشترك معك بالدورة يوم 2 محرم ..

----------


## أبو سارا

مشكور والله يوفقك أخوي بسام 
والله يكتب أجرك

----------


## husam12000

على الرغم من اني لست مبتدأ إلا أن أسلوب الطرح جذبني للقراءة بتمعن 
ما أقول غير الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و يجزاك ووالديك الجنه

----------


## Alsager00

ألف شكر  
ويعطيك العافية  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## buahmed

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد القرشي

جزاك الله خير اخي بسام على هذا الشرح الكافي والوافي وهذا يعتبر مرجع عن الدورة التي اخذناها معك وانا بقرأ الكتابة كأني معك في غرفة الدورة وصوتك مازال في اذني فعلا انصح بها تكون مرجع لجميع الاخوان الذين اخذوا الدورة اذا نسوا شي او فاتهم شي تعتبر مهمة..
فعلا العلم اهم من المال ( العلم ثم يأتي المال بعد العلم ) شكرًا جزيلا
أخوك محمد القرشي..

----------


## sameer dourra

بارك الله بجهودك 
جاري التحميل

----------


## majed1395

الله يجزاك خير ياابو راكان

----------

